# What kind of leash do you use?



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just wondering what those of you how compete in Obedience and Rally use for your leash.

In class last night that instructor said I really need to get a new leash for training that is easier to hold in my hand. Right now I am just using our plain Nylon 6' 1" leash. I like it for our daily walks but it is a bit bulky when I try to hold it in one hand. 

So what do you use, why, and where did you get it.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Plain flat nylon, 4'. I think mine is 3/4" but I'm actually not sure about that. You can see it in some of my pictures -- it's always that same beaten-up green leash.

I've been wrangling the dogs on that type of leash for so long that it feels completely comfortable and natural in my hands now, and anything else would be weird, so that's what I use. Most of our runs are off-leash these days anyway.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I love leather leashes. I have a 6' and a 3'. I bought mine from here: leatherleashstore.com. I got the soft bullhide kind. Couldn't be happier with them! They are super, super soft on my hands. Even when he almost pulls me across the field going after a deer.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a couple of 6' leather leashes. Very pretty, but not that practical for training.

For training, I bought one of those braided cotton English slip leads...It's maybe 3-4 feet long. My trainer suggested it for training loose leash walking. Lots of images on Google. Just don't buy a white one, like I did, because now it looks filthy and gross 

P.S. I don't do Rally, and just completed my first OB series, so hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I have leather leads for Obed. usually 3' or 18" for heeling, some are skinny braided, some are just skinny. I have some flat 6' for walking, not much wider than 5/8". Have a few long round leather for breed. English slip for agility and 40' light weight nylon for tracking.
After several dogs I probably have more leads than sneakers and that's a lot.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! So the general consensus is 3-4' correct? And material doesn't matter as much as long as it is comfy and fits nicely in my hand?

We haven't done any competitions yet, but I am thinking of possibly entering one in September. I'll have to see how training goes till then.

On a side note I was talking to my DH last night after class about needing to shop for a new leash. He just kinda looked at me like I was crazy for putting time and thought into something like that. To each his own I guess!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep, and good luck in September if you decide to go for it!

One minor consideration is that you do get dinged for having a taut leash in both OB and Rally, and I'm pretty sure this rule is applied in all the major venues. If your leash is slightly longer, then you've got a little bit more slack.

It doesn't make a big difference because if your dog has a taut leash at 4' or 6', the dog's going to be seriously out of Heel position and you'll get dinged anyhow, even under a generous judge. But it _can_ make a difference between 3' and 4' with a big dog, particularly as you're going around the curves on serpentines and Figure 8s.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

*Get a 6 foot leash* for obedience and rally. I have seen a judge send a person out of the ring to get the proper sized leash. I use a 1/2" leather for my obedience/rally dog. After all, he's trained and should not be pulling on it hard enough to break it. LOL! For my untrained dog I use a thicker leather leash. 

AKC Obedience/Rally Regs:

"The leash must be made of fabric or leather and need only be long enough to provide adequate slack during the Heel on Leash exercise, unless stated otherwise in these regulations"

*"Section 9. Sit For Exam. *The principal feature of this exercise is that the dog sits in position before and during the examination without displaying resentment. Orders are: "Sit your dog and leave when you are ready," "Back to your dog" and "Exercise finished." This exercise is to be performed with the dog on a* 6 foot leash*. "


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> *Get a 6 foot leash* for obedience and rally. I have seen a judge send a person out of the ring to get the proper sized leash. I use a 1/2" leather for my obedience/rally dog. After all, he's trained and should not be pulling on it hard enough to break it. LOL! For my untrained dog I use a thicker leather leash.
> 
> AKC Obedience/Rally Regs:
> 
> ...


Wow! Good to know thanks!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the 4' leather. Nylon always tears up my hands, and [good quality] leather just gets better and better the more you use it.

I've been in many classes where a 6ft leash was 'required' and I brought my 4ft. It never once stopped me from completing an exercise. I have no need for that much 'spare leash'. My dog should be well within a 4 foot radius when they're on leash with me day-to-day and I'd rather snap two 4ft leashes together for distance stays if required than haul around a spare two feet of bulky leash when I don't need it. I swear by and LOVE Schafer Kennel Supplies' leashes. I use the 1/4 inch 6 ft for shows and the 1/2 inch 4 ft for day-to-day. They're not sewn and although the snaps are small I've been hauled around the ring showing other folks' dogs and never had it break.

My most 'useful' leash is the 4ft leather weaver from Jeffers. It has a snap on both ends (one integrated in the handle) and a floating ring. It can be a slip lead, I can hook my dogs to a pole or chair leg when I need my hands free or around my waist when I'm training. The downside is that the snap on the handle can be a huge pain when you're starting out and luring... I've thwacked a dog in the face with it more than once by accident!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hate nylon leads - never used one for my horses either....for training, I use a braided or flat leather about 4 foot or a 7 foot and let it drag...when I do an AKC obedience class, I used to use a nice braided lead 3 - 4 foot - I have flat braid, round braid and plain old flat leather....then at a show, I bought a fancy horsehair lead and slip collar that match...I would not use them for everyday walking or training as they are very thin and I would be afraid to damage them....and they were PRICY!!!! But appealing to a horseperson  

A nice narrow leather leash is probably your best bet for the showring.

Lee


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

marbury said:


> I've been in many classes where a 6ft leash was 'required' and I brought my 4ft. It never once stopped me from completing an exercise. I have no need for that much 'spare leash'.


Yepyep, same here.

I actually didn't even know that you needed a 6' leash per the AKC regs because (a) we don't compete in AKC; and (b) it's never once been brought up in any of the (AKC-oriented) classes we've taken.

ha! learned something new today, thanks.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I have two leashes for Obedience: a 3' braided leather and a 6' thin leather. I competed my first two CD legs with the 3' and my final with the 6' with no problem.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dont compete in OB or Rally, but I use an A.S.A.T 6 ft leash - like leather, but I like it better. Not pricey at all, and so far, holds up well. Easy to hold...I got the 1/2 in one. 

ASAT Lead 6 L-Elite K-9


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

1 nylon 6' (very cute, very old, purchased in Virginia Beach in 1997)
1 leather 6'
1 leather 27" (custom made just for me) 
1 rubber 3' without handle, for training 

 

Hélène


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't compete, but I don't like using any leash for any purpose unless it's leather. I agree with others that Nylon rips up your hands. 

DogSupplies.com sells 6' flat leather leads for 12.89 plus shipping, and they have 20% off coupons from time to time if you get on their email list. (If you prefer the "twist" style they're 19.98). They are basic, but they work just fine and get softer the more you use them. They also last for years and years (unless a puppy chews on them!).


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

This is my favorite leash ever! Butter soft leather and second hidden handle if you're ever in need of a shorter leash... Works great for my leash reactive pup.

Shop - Dog Sports EquipmentDog Sports Equipment


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Man, it is so weird to me that people have problems with nylon leashes. I actually have never been able to get a good grip on leather. It could just be that I'm doing it wrong, but it has never worked for me, and I've tried a bunch of different ones at vendor booths, so I'm pretty sure the issue is with me and not the leashes.

The mysteries of life.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, it's not like nylon leashes have ripped my palm skin off or anything, but it does slide through my hand so even if I started out a foot from the handle by the end of a heel (if I have to use a correction or something) I find myself sliding off! Plus holding four nylon leashes on a walk just feels icky. Im too young for arthritis but my knuckles hurt for some reason with nylon. Four well-broken leather leashes doesn't leave my hand sore afterwards. I have sensitive totally non-manly artist hands, though! Lol

Of course nylon is tops for dock diving/beach-going.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

For Training I use a Nylon 6'x1" lead and a 4' Leather Braided lead. I also use a Nylon 15'x1" tracking lead.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a closet full But for competing in obedience I've always used a thin 6' leather leash..

When I competed in agility, I always used a nylon slip lead. Easy to get off and on


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I MUCH prefer the 4' leather leash in a 3/4" width. I skipped BN entirely, and am going straight for the CD, so the 6' sit for exam wasn't an issue. Used the 4' lead all through rally also and had the dog on a fur saver. Got some crooked looks from AKC judges but it's no different than using a choke chain so they didn't say anything. 

Piper has her own special agility martingale leash but she runs completely nekkid. For herding she goes in a buckle collar. She knows which sport is which based on her neckwear for the day.


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

I use a 4ft. x 1/2" leather lead for Obedience and Rally. I like the 4ft. because I can hold on to the very end of the lead, place my fist so that my thumb is up under my bottom rib, and it will leave a really nice "J" in the lead. Gives me a constant place to put my hand without too much slack and still long enough to not inadvertently correct her. And the 1/2" is nice and light.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I lost my 4 foot braided leather on a search (loved that lead!) bought a new 4' beta biothane, 5/8" and it is nice. Both leads had a ring in the handle so I can throw it over the shoulder.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I love my six foot, 1 inch leather leashes for walks, training, and everyday use. But for trials (if regs allow), I stick to a four foot 5/8 biothane leash - easy on the hands, looks clean and new, and not so long and bulky that it gets in the way or is awkward to handle.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use red leash don't know materials well. Don't use animal skins for leashes such as leather. Are there fake leather leashes out there?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> I use red leash don't know materials well. Don't use animal skins for leashes such as leather. Are there fake leather leashes out there?


Biothane leashes are a lot like leather but not slippery and they don't dry out. Very nice.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This guy makes very nice biothane leads, is fast, and reasonable. Many SAR handlers buy from him. I just got the 4 foot I mentioned and a 20' with a loop big enough for a carabiner for use when I work on a long line. I plan on buying some other lengths from him as well. 


index


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> This guy makes very nice biothane leads, is fast, and reasonable. Many SAR handlers buy from him. I just got the 4 foot I mentioned and a 20' with a loop big enough for a carabiner for use when I work on a long line. I plan on buying some other lengths from him as well.
> 
> 
> index


Very nice! Thanks for the link Nancy


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

.... now I'm going to order a high visibility long line with a locking clip. I'm such a geardo.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

Leather braided. 4ft with a 2ft attached. 

I thought about giving this company's products a try. WWW. combatk9.com


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, everyone is using big brands and fancy ones... 
until last month, i was using (no brand) a rope, similar to rock climbing ones with bolt clip on one end and loop on other end, 6 feet long.
Right now i am using same type of rope but 1 inch or more at diameter with bolt clip at one end and loop at another end. 
We do not do agility or any kinds of sports here, rather than that i use this leash for everything, walking, running, training 
A picture is attached, it may clear up what i am trying to say.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

AXO said:


> Leather braided. 4ft with a 2ft attached.
> 
> I thought about giving this company's products a try. WWW. combatk9.com


I use their fast bungee. Quality product for sure. I don't have any of their harness products, but I know a couple of people that use them and like them.

David Winners


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I use their fast bungee. Quality product for sure. I don't have any of their harness products, but I know a couple of people that use them and like them.
> 
> David Winners


 
That is Great to hear. I have a Ray Allen Harness that I used with Sampson. I am very pleased with the way it has held up. I will probably purchase a Fast Bungee and their Cobra Collar for Ziggy.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Waaaayyy back when, I expressed a preference for nylon.

Well, fast-forward some months and we're now solidly ensconced in the "fancy braided leather show lead" category.

Pongu's show lead is hilariously too-thick latigo because I was fixed on having these two particular colors and they were only available in thick latigo so that's what we got. It's broken in now, though, and fairly comfortable to use, and actually comes in handy when I get distracted and fumble-fingered in the ring (I tried the thin leather show lead, dropped it a couple of times, and decided I was done with _that_ for the time being)... but the real reason is that I liked the colors. 

This past weekend I also picked up a nice tan-and-azure kangaroo leather slip lead for Crookytail's nonexistent agility career, but who knows if that one will ever see use.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

David Winners said:


> .... now I'm going to order a high visibility long line with a locking clip. I'm such a geardo.


Bud talked me out of the lockjaw for the long line I bought the 1/2 inch for lighter weight........but my main application is for control in urban type scenarios....they do slide through the brush nicely and the minimalist loop should be good for that as well.

I did get it for the 4 foot. LOL the lead I lost was clipped to the ring and around my shoulder and I STILL lost it.


----------



## scottj (Jul 22, 2015)

using a Nylon Padded Handle Leash from a company called Jet Storm


----------



## RobertJ (Jul 14, 2015)

*Anything from Ellas Leads*

get all my collars/leads there.


----------



## Oglaladiver (May 23, 2016)

Just bought one of the soft leather leads from Leatherleashstore.com Very pleased with it. However, going to have to purchase another as the one I bought is 4' and we need 6' for rally.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

marbury said:


> Well, it's not like nylon leashes have ripped my palm skin off or anything, but it does slide through my hand so even if I started out a foot from the handle by the end of a heel (if I have to use a correction or something) I find myself sliding off! Plus holding four nylon leashes on a walk just feels icky. Im too young for arthritis but my knuckles hurt for some reason with nylon. Four well-broken leather leashes doesn't leave my hand sore afterwards. I have sensitive totally non-manly artist hands, though! Lol
> 
> Of course nylon is tops for dock diving/beach-going.


I have issues with nylon as well, I use leather although now I want to look into biothane. Hubs swears by nylon and hates leather. Good. he leaves my stuff alone.


----------

